

Shipping an iPad Children's Book: Soup to Nuts - mef
http://jessbogart.4ormat.com/overview

======
pkteison
Is there a corresponding writeup somewhere? I love hearing about the difficult
decisions, and this has some teasers that sound like they'd be interesting
stories - especially "fired illustrator over contract dispute", "developers
'need' to start over", and "made appearance in costume".

------
tsunamifury
<http://www.findhg.com/> Looks like it hasn't launched yet, although the video
said early 2011.

Somehow I feel sad, like all the work suddenly stopped and there was no
product launch and all that hard work I've observed was lost in the wind.

Or maybe I'm just projecting my own pre-launch jitters for my own app.

------
sixtofour
Oh, typo.

<http://jessbogart.4ormat.com/selected-pages>

"Gretel jumped on her big brothers bed,"

s/brothers/brother's/

~~~
PBJ_Publishing
this was fixed but great catch! ;)

------
PBJ_Publishing
Hi there! My name is Jessica, and I'm one of the creators of the Hansel and
Gretel app. We are thrilled you guys have taken an interest in our app and my
personal portfolio site- it means the world to us. We are experiencing issues
with our developers but we're working as hard as we can to get back on track.
I would love to keep a conversation going with you though. Feel free to shoot
me an email at jess@pbjpublishing.com, and I'll let you know when we finally
hit the app store!

------
sixtofour
Great timeline design, especially after you recognize how the color captions
match the line colors. I would have preferred that the captions were
consistently stacked in the same order as their lines though, give you both a
color and a positional cue.

------
jamesgagan
it looks nice - went to buy it but i don't see it in the app store... has it
launched? I found quite a few hansel and gretel books so you have some
competition.

~~~
mrpollo
Want to buy it but can't find it either, why did the programmers need to
change to a 3D Gaming platform? sounds like a good story

------
braveheart2233
looks great, must be a lot of work.

Definitely want to get your money back on your SEO
[http://www.google.com/search?q=pb+and+j+publishing&ie=ut...](http://www.google.com/search?q=pb+and+j+publishing&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a) top hit: <http://www.pbjpress.com/>

:)

------
eps
Ah! Finally a truly justified use of a horizontally-scrolled website! I
thought I would never see one...

